# Need Advice!



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

There's this buyer that came to my house and drove through my gates as it was closing. First off he were the only person this has ever happened to. The fact that he drove as the gates were closing was not a good decision. I don't recall saying anything about the sensors especially if he was zooming out as the gates are closing. All I remembered was seeing he back out towards the gate and so I opened it for he then I went on with my business suddenly I get a call then I asked what happened and he openly admitted right away he took long getting out because he did a three point turn before heading out meaning he knew he took long to get out and tried to get through the gate late as it was closing. A normal person would have waited the for the gate to fully close or reopen especially after doing a three point turn on my property. I've had numerous members from this forum that have come to my house and not one has this happened to and now I'm even getting emails telling me this is ridiculous. I even called my mom and she was upset saying why would he attempt to drive through as the gates are closing!? Yes there's sensors but he's not suppose to drive through as the gates are closing on he! They're there because if someone's car parked there then it wouldn't close of which when I opened the gate he still parked his car there and I even had to tell him to move it just in case which shows his negligence! I didn't even argue his mistake on this end and was nice enough to take full responsibility I didn't even ask him to take half and the damage is so minor I'm shocked he even cared to repair it costing me hundreds of dollars for what looks like a little tire rub, but the fact that he posted this on a FORUM!! not saying which forum it is makes me a upset especially since there's not much people with gates at there homes in Toronto and its obvious that the person is me. I know for a fact if I asked him to pay half then I don't even think he would care to repair this. How old is this guy needing simple car advice like this and needing to post it on a forum? Here's a idea, go to the mechanics? And now he's even quoting $1000-$1500 for a little scrape like that? This repair should only be $200-$300 max and here is talking about car rentals? Really? I didn't know 100% of his weekends were spoken for. 

I already said I would pay for this entirely, I don't see a need for threads? And here's my question because apparently you need one for thread discussions, when do you guys think he'll call me so I can take this to my mechanics personally to see this is dealt with instead of posting threads? I'm a nice person and I don't even care to pay for this as I already told him I would take care of it even after many people are telling me that it was his negligence.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Good boy.

fillerfillerfiller


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

This is getting good...

You seem like a decent guy, I've met said driver, and he seems decent too. I really think you two should try to settle this off the boards before it becomes a real s**tfest. 

If you can't settle it like 2 gentlemen, then there's nothing that this forum can do to help. You'll need small claims court.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

^^ smahhhht


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In this kind of a matter, you can also have a place you choose take a look at his car and give an estimate for the repair job.

As for other stuff. Comment reserved.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Just closing this as well.


----------

